# Driving standards????



## Trixiebell (Aug 22, 2009)

I've hired a car and taken it out for a spin this morning, and had to go for a lie down.

Absolutely shocking driving!! 

Is this the norm here, or is it just particularly bad on a Tuesday morning???

I see a gap in the market if not!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

bad driving is the norm here  basically just try to stay alert 100% of the time and try to develop your clairvoyant abilities so you can predict the stupidity of the other drivers around you. Is not only the locals and lorries who are bad drivers, even expats who used to be good drivers back home acquire some horrible driving habits once they settle down here.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

You'll settle in quick enough. I for one love driving here.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It's the norm, some parts of Dubai are worse than others but you do get kind of used to it. Try going out on a Friday when it is a lot quieter to get used to driving on the 'wrong' side of the road and find your bearings, it gets easier when you know where you are going.

Develop a bit of a thick skin, if someone is flashing and honking behind you, try to ignore them until it is safe to pull over. Easier said than done but again comes with practise. Also on roads out of Dubai eg to Abu Dhabi, RAK etc you'll find yourself looking in the rear view mirror more, if you see a Land Crusier hurtling towards you pull over when safe to do so.

Watch when you are changing lanes, nobody will let you in. In fact if you indicate to change lanes some w*nkers will actually speed up and close the gap you were otherwise going to move into. I still indicate but indicate then move almost immediately rather than the mirror, signal, maneuver that you would have been trained to do.

Also as dizzyizzy said try to stay alert more than you would perhaps back home and try to 'read' the road ahead of you.

You get used to it over time, but never full relax with it either, there are just far too many *rseholes behind the wheel of a car here.


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

been only 16 days in this country and have the drive licence for the last 15 years (Canada)... have seen many other Arab countries (short term) . 
admit UAE is the worst... I CAN NOT dare to drive....
no respect for the lane, no signaling, even on the highway you can not tell which lane is the slower than the other.... no rule at all....
was thinking to buy a car and put a "baby on board" on the back... but I am sure does not help...
for the first time I went on the highway (AD to Dubai) yesterday ( of course by Taxi)..
I saw terrible and the worst driver there... flushing and driving 160 km/h ( half meter or less following each car)....

From now I feel bad if I getting back driving habit with time here :-(


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

*and I love it here*

wow i'm surprised that you all find it bad over here... i don't dare to drive in my home country Russia or my husband's Jordan - both are rules-free
i love driving in dubai and find it very safe... everything goes in comparison... no worries, you gonna get used to it, just remember:
1) 90% of the drivers don't look at you when they change the lane, so you need to look in all the mirrors to see them;
2) drivers who still dare to talk on the mobile even though it's fined are the most dangerous ones - they can kill a camel without noticing )))
3) use horn whenever you feel like it's gonna save your car
4) always check your car for scratches whenever you park in the malls as after getting the staff from the trolleys, many people just push them and they can easily heat your car
5) follow the rules and don't speed with drivers who have too much money to pay the fines

good luck!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> wow i'm surprised that you all find it bad over here... i don't dare to drive in my home country Russia or my husband's Jordan - both are rules-free
> i love driving in dubai and find it very safe... everything goes in comparison... no worries, you gonna get used to it, just remember:
> 1) 90% of the drivers don't look at you when they change the lane, so you need to look in all the mirrors to see them;
> 2) drivers who still dare to talk on the mobile even though it's fined are the most dangerous ones -* they can kill a camel without noticing )))*
> ...


1) yep
2) I really don't think so, a camel would be straight through the windscreen, death to the driver - and camel meat to the locals....
3)Bollocks - i rarely use my horn....
4) Whatever
5) Surely it should be don't speed - or are you saying racing?????

X!


----------



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

i will be in dubai in 8 weeks and i can honestly say the thought of driving in dubai is keeping me up at night. Im seriously concerned for my familys safety. I cant understand why this kind of behaviour is allowed.....they need to seriously crack down.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Catmul, don't worry, just be aware.....


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Catmul, don't worry, just be aware.....


I'm just back after living here 1995-97. Driving was bad then, but I reckon it's worse now. (Although that might be down to sheer volume)
I've only been back behind the wheel here for 36 hours, and I've already lost count of how many close encounters of the dangerous kind I've had!
Doesn't help that I'm driving my daughter's Peugeot 206 CC ... tiny! Can't wait to buy a 4x4 so that I feel a bit safer at least.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anna returning said:


> I'm just back after living here 1995-97. Driving was bad then, but I reckon it's worse now. (Although that might be down to sheer volume)
> I've only been back behind the wheel here for 36 hours, and I've already lost count of how many close encounters of the dangerous kind I've had!
> Doesn't help that I'm driving my daughter's Peugeot 206 CC ... tiny! Can't wait to buy a 4x4 so that I feel a bit safer at least.


I know what you're sayin Anna, but really, the size is not the issue (yes i know all the guys say that), it's the awareness of what is around you basically....

You're a great driver - treat everyone else like a 2 year old!


----------



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

Anna returning said:


> I'm just back after living here 1995-97. Driving was bad then, but I reckon it's worse now. (Although that might be down to sheer volume)
> I've only been back behind the wheel here for 36 hours, and I've already lost count of how many close encounters of the dangerous kind I've had!
> Doesn't help that I'm driving my daughter's Peugeot 206 CC ... tiny! Can't wait to buy a 4x4 so that I feel a bit safer at least.


Anna that is also my intention. The bigger the better. Apparently the Volvo XC90 is a very safe car, im going to look into that.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

catmul777 said:


> Anna that is also my intention. The bigger the better. Apparently the Volvo XC90 is a very safe car, im going to look into that.


Yes but they cost a fortune to maintain, and are they really any better than say a Prado?????


----------



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Yes but they cost a fortune to maintain, and are they really any better than say a Prado?????


 I have no idea what a prado is, but apparently the volvo is a very safe car and that would be priority with all the lunatics on the road!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

catmul777 said:


> I have no idea what a prado is, but apparently the volvo is a very safe car and that would be priority with all the lunatics on the road!


You save yourself, don't rely on your car - you want to see landcruiser deaths - just search youtube.

You are responsible, no-one else (if you're driving)....


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Just a Word. 

Dont horn if you are driving in RAK. It is taking here as saying bad words. and most probably the other driver will stop and start quarreling with you. so avoid horn especially when driving in RAK.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

I was initially amazed at the driving standard here. I am a very relaxed driver but even here my patience got tested.

One of the fundamental flaws here, is that speeding only results in the fine, whereas in the UK you face court and jail depending on the level of speeding. If they applied it here, I'm sure it would help things. It may reduce some of the fines, but I guess a court case with a fine + Jail would be a decent deterrant.

I don't mind the driving at all now after about a month of adjusting, my personal experience is as follows:

1) The rear view mirror is redundant. If someone is behind you, they are not your problem, you are their problem. Side mirrors for lane changing and people cutting you, blind spot and front windscreen are your main if not only priorities. 

2) There is very little signalling used ,so as per point 1, make sure you are always conscious of arbitrary unsignalled lane changes from both the overtaker and the undertaker (freudian slip?)

3) I do a short horn beep if I am undertaking someone, or see someone drifting into my lane. Not used to doing that normally, but it can't do any harm.

4) any aggressive manouvres you do in changing lanes are fine, and anyone who beeps you will shut up without much fuss if you ignore him for a second.

The main danger is not the Indians, who will likely tap your car at some point. I Think the main danger is the locals who drive like maniacs at times, many of which are youths with little experience and appear to have been gifted their licence (if they have one). With them it's not so much a tap, but likely an explosion.

I also hate the way the Indian drivers for some bizarre reason, decide to open their car door at full speed so that they can dispatch some phlegm onto the road!


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

M123 said:


> I was initially amazed at the driving standard here. I am a very relaxed driver but even here my patience got tested.
> 
> One of the fundamental flaws here, is that speeding only results in the fine, whereas in the UK you face court and jail depending on the level of speeding. If they applied it here, I'm sure it would help things. It may reduce some of the fines, but I guess a court case with a fine + Jail would be a decent deterrant.
> 
> ...


I committed the crime this afternoon of stopping at a pedestrian crossing in Discovery Gardens to let a young lady cross the road. You would not believe the number of drivers behind me who beeped their horns... extremely aggressively. Well tough - I have no intention of letting my driving standards drop.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Defensive driving is the way forward! Yes, some people drive like maniacs but give it a few months, you will most likely become one of the maniacs. I'm talking from experience here - when I was in the UK, I kept to the speed limit but how many people here can say that they still do that, that they indicate each and every time, that they check their mirrors before braking or stopping! Small things but just as dangerous as the maniacs who cut you off, tailgate you, etc

I drive to Abu Dhabi almost every day and the only thing I can say is to expect the unexpected. Everyone drives as if they own the road so stay alert at all times. People will change lanes even when you are parallel to them, so you're gonna be the one that brakes to save you life and your car. I actually prefer driving in Dubai as opposed to AUH! Drivers are still civil in Dubai compared to the behaviour that you witness on the AUH highway!

Yes, it is scary to get tailgated at 160 - 200km/hr but do not panic and take your time to get out of their way. Even when someone is bullying you out of the fast lane, check their position before you move aside cause they might just be about to undertake you.

I had to take a driving test here because my license is different to my passport and they wouldn't swap it. Here are 2 things I got taught (Nr 2 is highly not recommended!!!)

If a slow moving car is blocking your way, it is ok to flash. This will alert them to your presence and let them know to give you way (Err, I'd hazard a guess that you can see me in your mirror but oh well, apparently, that's the way to do it here) - I'm against this by the way!!
If you are on a roundabout in the left lane and your exit is coming up, indicate and move!!! (This floored me) Maz: Wouldn't that cause an accident. It would be safer to change lanes as you approach your exit and make sure that you are in the right lane. 
Instructor: No, you are on the roundabout. You have right of way!!! 
Maz: I'm not worried about those waiting to join the roundabout but rather the cars already on the roundabout, who I will have to cut off
Instructor: They can see you, they will brake to avoid you 

Oh, and I drive a 4x4 and no, it is not the safest thing on the road! A burst tyre is enough to wipe you out. Sure if someone hits you, there is a lot of more metal between you and them but does that really matter when you look at the ease with which 4x4s flip!

The best thing that my driving instructor (in the UK) taught me is, do not drive for yourself, drive for others and anticipate their next stupid move and then you'll be fine! This is doubly important here - if it looks like someone is about to do something stupid, then take steps to avoid them, even if common sense prevails and they choose not to do it. It's the only way to get to your destination safely.

Drive safe!


----------



## Abu Dhabi Girl (Sep 20, 2009)

*Scary driving*

I totally agree. I get so cross when people laugh about the roads issue - so many people die on the roads here, how is that a joke? 
The National newspaper have started a campaign aimed at the government, the police, the drivers, passengers - everyone - to try to make the roads safer. There are some really scary photos of mashed up cars to try to help people learn from others mistakes...
Multimedia - The National Newspaper


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

This is a really good initiative but unfortunately, some people are totally deaf to good advice. The worse thing I find with Abu Dhabi is that despite the number of fatal accidents on the road, drivers still refuse to drive according to the law. As soon as they pass the scene of a really horrific accident, the shock wears off and the racing starts again! I actually have a colleague who is the perfect example of a dangerous driver and someone whose license should be revoked and his car impounded until the day he steps on a one-way flight out of the UAE! Unfortunately, with people like that, they never seem to pay any attention to their own dangerous driving, rather they are more preoccupied with what other people are doing and are quick to judge and criticise (normally criticising those who drive safely )!. My colleague even tried to convince me that he is not tailgating because there is still a gap of 2 inches between him and the car in front!!! Either I'm stupid or he is because by my understanding, if there is no gap, then you've crashed and from there it goes downhill!! The thing that really gets my blood boiling is the fact that hates to be tailgated and will preach to anyone who does it when he himself is a downright menace on the road!

I would say to keep on driving safely. One more safe driver on the road makes a lot of difference.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

4 x 4 won't make your driving in any way safer. I'm driving Pajero and I have to be more than awake to escape many accidents from drivers who are talking on mobile, eating or simply not looking where they go. So just make sure if you're sleepy, stay in a right lane and don't exceed 60km/h ))))


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

I just got back from a short trip to Beirut and I have promised myself I'll never complain about the driving standards in Dubai and never ever at home back in Aus! It's all relative and compared to the craziness of Lebanon Dubai is suddenly not so bad!

Having said that when I first arrived I was shocked at the driving standards. I hired a crappy and very gutless Mitsubishi Lancer and people were constantly cutting me off, pulling out in front of me etc etc. I've now bought a nice fast and very impractical sports car and get treated very differently on the roads. I am by no means an agressive driver (I've even got a defensive driving certificate to prove it  ) but people seem to do way less crazy things in front of me and sometimes even move to get out of the way. I think you get used to the driving and not reacting to being flashed and honked at when a maniac is driving recklessly...or stopping to let someone cross the road at a pedistrian crossing....or when someone drifts out of their lane and nearly right into you...

I have a theory that every blinker in Dubai is broken...and there is a worldwide shortage of replacement bulbs. Except mine...I try and do my bit by not letting my standards drop!


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> .... So just make sure if you're sleepy, stay in a right lane and don't exceed 60km/h ))))


If you are sleepy. you shouldn't be driving! Pull over to a safe parking area, get a nap and then proceed.


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Grass hopper said:


> I just got back from a short trip to Beirut and I have promised myself I'll never complain about the driving standards in Dubai and never ever at home back in Aus! It's all relative and compared to the craziness of Lebanon Dubai is suddenly not so bad!
> 
> Having said that when I first arrived I was shocked at the driving standards. I hired a crappy and very gutless Mitsubishi Lancer and people were constantly cutting me off, pulling out in front of me etc etc. I've now bought a nice fast and very impractical sports car and get treated very differently on the roads. I am by no means an agressive driver (I've even got a defensive driving certificate to prove it  ) but people seem to do way less crazy things in front of me and sometimes even move to get out of the way. I think you get used to the driving and not reacting to being flashed and honked at when a maniac is driving recklessly...or stopping to let someone cross the road at a pedistrian crossing....or when someone drifts out of their lane and nearly right into you...
> 
> I have a theory that every blinker in Dubai is broken...and there is a worldwide shortage of replacement bulbs. Except mine...I try and do my bit by not letting my standards drop!


Like it, Grasshopper! 
Well, I'm certainly getting LOADS of practice at driving, by virtue of constantly either missing my exit, or taking the wrong one, thereby getting hopelessly lost! I am having literally _hours_ of road experience!! 
I'm half-thinking of starting a thread to see if I have set any records for the time taken attempting to get from one location to another. I wouldn't be surprised ... in fact I'd be very surprised (and impressed) if anyone has exceeded my 'amazing' journeys. Who knew Dubai had so many miles of roads??:confused2:


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

Anna returning said:


> Like it, Grasshopper!
> Well, I'm certainly getting LOADS of practice at driving, by virtue of constantly either missing my exit, or taking the wrong one, thereby getting hopelessly lost! I am having literally _hours_ of road experience!!
> I'm half-thinking of starting a thread to see if I have set any records for the time taken attempting to get from one location to another. I wouldn't be surprised ... in fact I'd be very surprised (and impressed) if anyone has exceeded my 'amazing' journeys. Who knew Dubai had so many miles of roads??:confused2:


Hilarious...I went and played golf yesterday evening. I live at JBR and I got picked up by a mate...we (well I'm being generous...really he made them!) made two wrong turns and as a result ended up in Festival city (Ikea). We were heading to Emirates golf course! So what should have been a 2km 5 min drive was over half an hour and approx 30kms! So yeah I reckon I could contribute to your new thread  Can you top that??

Oh and on Friday night they decided to close off the turn into the address...also where you turn to get into old town island/souk al bahar...so we had to drive up and do another u-turn which due to the traffic took about half an hour. So even when you do work out the right way...it doesn't mean it will be the right way next time you go there!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I think driving standards would improve so much if we took the saudi attitude...

Women - Don't drive!


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Grass hopper said:


> Hilarious...I went and played golf yesterday evening. I live at JBR and I got picked up by a mate...we (well I'm being generous...really he made them!) made two wrong turns and as a result ended up in Festival city (Ikea). We were heading to Emirates golf course! So what should have been a 2km 5 min drive was over half an hour and approx 30kms! So yeah I reckon I could contribute to your new thread  Can you top that??
> 
> Oh and on Friday night they decided to close off the turn into the address...also where you turn to get into old town island/souk al bahar...so we had to drive up and do another u-turn which due to the traffic took about half an hour. So even when you do work out the right way...it doesn't mean it will be the right way next time you go there!


I am SO glad to know it is not just me!!
My experiences over the past few days have blurred into this one horrendous nightmare that has me driving endlessly in and out of Dubai (and I've managed to get a long way out!) seeing where I want to be, but not being able to work out how to get to it!!
I think I've blanked most of it out, but, here's a taste:
Giving myself half an hour to get from JLT to just opposite Trade Centre for a business meeting, and giving up after one and a half hours, because 1) I missed the Trade Centre roundabout 2) I missed SZH on the loop back!! And there had been 3 crashes, so nothing moving anyway.
Attempting to get into The Greens but ending up in Media City THREE times. Gave up and got my friend to pick me up from The Marina.
TWO HOURS from Ibn Battuta to JLT trying to get to a petrol station because the tank was very very empty, but couldn't work out how to actually access any of them, and then once I had petrol, getting so seriously cut up as I was about to exit Highway that I missed the exit and don't know where I went. Then so stressed because car had very very nearly conked out on SZH, that I went to the wrong but identical apartment block. Key wouldn't fit door. Got security to open it. Flat empty. Thought it had been burgled. Only then did the guy say "ma'm, are you staying in 1 or 2?? I'm in 1... it was 2. 
Ending up way south of Jebel Ali port trying to find Jumeirah Village!!
Ended up way further inland than I thought Dubai went when trying to find some other residential area that I can't even remember now.
That's just a few of my recent trips. I think my daughter's car has clocked more miles in the past 6 days than in the previous 2 years. And tomorrow I have to find Downtown Burj Dubai. Oh joy!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd have similar stories to tell, but usually when I get to the point where I'm driving in the middle of the night, and have ended up on a road where everyone seems to be driving a million miles an hour, I'll just switch on the sat nav.

I've mentioned it before, but it has been my most useful purchase. Admittedly a month on it does get used less, but it's a good way to avoid the fun some of you people appear to be having.


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

Driving here is hard to get used to.

It feels like a battle.

Please be careful, everyone.
Back hoem we knopw the stereotypes, we know what to expect.
We know the habits of taxi drivers, of Ford Escort drivers, of Manta drivers, of Holden Commodore drivers....

Here we don't.


----------



## ifpikad (Sep 23, 2009)

I went through Dubai driving school. I can honestly say that is a contributing factor to lack of driver awareness and idiocy in Dubai. They're trying to improve the training level but it is no where near the standards in other countries. They also got really worried when as a female I wanted to learn manual. No one uses stick shift.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I think driving standards would improve so much if we took the saudi attitude...
> 
> Women - Don't drive! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39qdhbkTko4


I don't agree, Mr. Andy ))) Statistic shows that men have much more fatal accidents than women, who mainly make scratches on the car or hit the pilar while reversing (like I did))))... and those accidents are not result of women driving, but rather too much drinking, talking on the phone, speeding or thinking that he's alone on the road...


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've always found women to be more involved in the silly accidents (some even comical) such as pressing accelerate instead of brake, or causing completely avoidable damage in car parks.

Men tend to be involved in explosive ones due to some overambitious manoeuvres.

Either way, people are the problem

One day, all driving will be automated.


While we are on the topic, in quite a ridiculous impulse buy, I purchased a 2 day ticket to the AD Grand Prix, after spotting that some single tickets were available. 

Team bosses should scout some of the talent in the Emirates, judging by the driving here.


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

How much were the tickets? For what it may be worth, I'd still love to watch Aerosmith perform, though the downside is that Beyoce will too


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

ifpikad said:


> I went through Dubai driving school. I can honestly say that is a contributing factor to lack of driver awareness and idiocy in Dubai. They're trying to improve the training level but it is no where near the standards in other countries. They also got really worried when as a female I wanted to learn manual. No one uses stick shift.


I have to agree you hit the mark re driving school factor. I reckon the program falls down because the teachers like the 70% of students come countries where there are few hi speed roads, most use motor bikes and traffic is so dense that its just a slow speed struggle.

Put same folks on UAE 120 kl plus system with ego fuelled/wait for no man others and it can get a wee bit the Mt Panorama hoon sunday after the big race.

Solution ??...I'm just relieved every time my plane is leaves with me in biz, not in the cargo hold.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi said:


> How much were the tickets? For what it may be worth, I'd still love to watch Aerosmith perform, though the downside is that Beyoce will too


Hi mate,

i got them from yasmarinacircuit.com and they were 1500 for the 2 day ticket.

I will go on Saturday Sunday which is Gwen Stefani (not bothered) and Aerosmith respectively

Beyonce is on the Thursday, so don't worry you won't have to see her (I'm also not a fan, I guess I'm a little too heterosexual for her music).

Aerosmith would certainly be worth it I think, especially if they play some of their older stuff.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ifpikad said:


> They also got really worried when as a female I wanted to learn manual. No one uses stick shift.


hahaha that is too funny, I had the exact same experience, I did the whole silly training with Belhasa in Jebel Ali and they even went to the extent of telling me that I was the first woman to ever do the training for stick shift on that particular branch (which I really can't believe). Every day it would be a whole ordeal to find a manual car to do my class and both the instuctor and supervisor hated me for this. Even the RTA examiner was pissed at me the day of the test (because she had to do a separate test just for me) and questioned why I was doing the training for a manual car??!! Unbelievable. 

So having been to the driving school, I did feel a bit bad for some of the girls who would fail the test over and over but in all honesty, I think the examiners are way too generous sometimes. There are people out there who did the driving training and eventually got their driving license, but are still atrocious drivers and put themselves and others at risk.


----------



## addyonline (Aug 5, 2008)

Try driving in Saudi Arabia. Here they literally try to kill you.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well with the muppets saying that accidents are no-ones fault it's just fate and getting double the amount that you used to earn is more important than people lives, what do you expect?

Gulfnews: There is no choice but to step on the gas, drivers say

Makes my blood boil.


----------

